# New Bird = New Questions



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

So I just got a 2nd tiel today...










And am I ever going to need your help with this guy. He is about one year old and he came from an aviary. He is not tame in the slightest and I want any advice you can give on how to go about taming him. He isn't too flighty but he does bite (no shock there) HARD!

When I got him home I took him out of the travel cage by way of a towel. I held him for a little bit until he calmed down and then slowly released him while I was sitting on the bed. He crawled out of the towel and the two of us just sat there for a while. When I was ready to put him in his cage I used a dowel to get him to step up. He is in his cage now, clinging to the wall. I'm not going to pester him much for now. Just take my computer in his room and play some games in his presence. 

Oh... and how do you get a cockatiel to let go of your finger when he really doesn't want to? I will admit that I probably didn't do it right (he refused to let go so I used my free hand to gently pry his beak off). I didn't jerk or scream. I put him down on the bed and he just sat there with my finger in his mouth.  Not something I really want to repeat.

That's all the questions I have for now. Trust me... there will be more later.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You can try pushing your finger towards him to get him to let go. It unbalances them and then they have better things to do that bite. 

Congrats on your new addition by the way!!  Have you got any ideas for a name?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You did good ignoring the bite  He is really cute, now for the names


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

not a clue on the names... Was thinking Rikitikitango.... lol but then again... maybe not.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations on your new tielall i can suggest for now is try to be as persistant as you can you have showed him that you are not afraid. Aviary tiels are very funny they will fly round forever just not to get caught it must be more funny for them to be watching us run around like headless chickens trying to get them to step up on our fingers.How about gnasher since first introductions started off with a bite


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd call him Gnasher!!!  He's a very pretty boy, hopefully you will get him tame soon. I don't really have any advice about how to stop him biting, I've got one that bites and I can't stop him!!

OMG!!! I've just read your post BONE_HEAD!! Great minds think alike. LOL!!


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

lol You guys are too funny! I know he is an aviary bird but I had no problems with him once I brought him home yesterday. I didn't put him in his cage right away and when I did let him out of the towel he flew up (I had his wings clipped a bit so I wouldn't have to chase him everywhere) and then drifted down to the ground. Then he just stood there as I approached. He let me towel him and then, after a while, he just sat on the bed (no towel) with me. He's not used to being in a cage though. He was trying really hard to find a way out for about an hour. I was sitting on the bed reading a book and keeping an eye on him. He was climbing the bars flapping his wings incessantly. I'm glad he didn't hurt himself. He did settle down though and started eating and drinking while I was still in the room. Woke up this morning and went into his room and said hello. Opened the cage to change his water and he just sat on his perch. He didn't move or flinch at all. I'm just going to change his food and water today and tomorrow (longer if he gets stressed) and then... lol see how it goes. I'll admit that I really don't want to get my fingers trapped in that beak again... but I'm guessing that may come with the territory. lol Man was I spoiled with Charlie.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like Charlie did spoil you  Just keep working with Gnasher or mabey you should call him Chaplin. Than you can have a Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

lol I have been thinking of Chaplin... we will see if he is priestly in the slightest.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello, instead of getting bite every time you put your hand in there for him to step up on just use a small piece of dowling or even a pencil. Gently push the pencil or dowling under him and say step up, if he bites at it just be cautious he don't find the hand and just keep trying. Remember to talk to and always be gentle with him and over time he will hopefully come around. Repetition is the key just over and over and over...be happy.


----------

